# feeding avocado



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

So i get fruit culls and today i got a big box of avocodo seeds. My pigs seem to really enjoy the seeds but usually they just get a few and no ill effects. Decided to look into it and it looks like avocado trees arn't poisonus. Possibly the seeds too. 


Anyone feed avocado seeds to their big pigs and what hows it turn out? I've got a bunch of pigs in their last month of pregnancy. dang, i hate to throw out this much "food!"


----------



## fenix (Dec 19, 2014)

Mine LOVE avo's. I have a photo somewhere of their faces absolutely covered with gooey green avocados. It's the high fat content that they are drawn to.

As far as the seeds: They will eat them, eventually. It never seems to harm them one bit.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Avocados are fine for pigs, in moderation. I read somewhere once that very large quantities can be a fat issue. Moderation in all things. Variety is the spice of life.

-Walter


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine LOVE avocado, my work gave me a box of them that started to get mushy they went nuts. The seeds didn't seem to bother them


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

We get overripe produce from a produce wholesaler and one time we got almost a full truck bed of organic avocados.We were literally shoveling them out. We fed them to our pigs and chickens at the time, they ate everything but the skins. No ill effects.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Sometime last year I read an article in Equus magazine that stated that several parts of the avocado tree and fruit are poisonous to livestock. It didn't specify any particular species. I assumed the generic term livestock would include pigs. But now I just found this, and pigs are not listed.
http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/toxicology/food_hazards/avocado.html 

But maybe that means there just aren't any reported cases. Factory pig farming doesn't exactly allow for pigs to roam about and happen upon avocado trees dropping fruit on the ground.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Pig in a poke said:


> Sometime last year I read an article in Equus magazine that stated that several parts of the avocado tree and fruit are poisonous to livestock. It didn't specify any particular species. I assumed the generic term livestock would include pigs. But now I just found this, and pigs are not listed.
> http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/toxicology/food_hazards/avocado.html
> 
> But maybe that means there just aren't any reported cases. Factory pig farming doesn't exactly allow for pigs to roam about and happen upon avocado trees dropping fruit on the ground.


I read another study from the 90's that the persin (which is in all parts of the Avocado fruit) is poisonous to all livestock (including swine) and also to small animals , Rabbits etc. and birds.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

well...my gut said "don't feed it!" and my wallet did. Now, mysteriously after i fed avocados, one of my feeders is acting very ill. I thought they'd be fine but not the pregnant pigs. dern it...


----------



## Philosaw (Mar 3, 2014)

Pig in a poke said:


> Sometime last year I read an article in Equus magazine that stated that several parts of the avocado tree and fruit are poisonous to livestock. It didn't specify any particular species. I assumed the generic term livestock would include pigs. But now I just found this, and pigs are not listed.
> 
> http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/toxicology/food_hazards/avocado.html
> 
> ...



The report does say mammals even if it doesn't mention pigs. I think I'd stay the heck away from avocados.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, but human mammals eat avocados without issue.  
(But I must say, if I had never personally consumed an avocado, this report would certainly keep it that way!)


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

Humans also eat chocolate and that can kill a dog.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Myth. The chocolate thing is highly over rated. It takes a lot of chocolate and that much can kill a human too. Our dogs love chocolate and get treats of it.


----------



## Philosaw (Mar 3, 2014)

I doubt any of us will chow down on a dozen avocados either.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I will happily chow down a dozen avocados...if i had the money. I don't eat the seeds though.

Shes feeling better. Shes one of the smaller, weaker pigs. i guess pits in moderation. everything in moderation.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

OK, I was only trying to point out the report is a bit loose in stating avocados are toxic to "mammals."  Yes, it is interesting how different foods can be bad for some animals but not others. 
ErikaMay, glad your pig is better.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

"One ounce of milk chocolate per pound of body weight is a potentially lethal dose in dogs." from the Merck Veterinary Manual. That would be a half pound of chocolate for an 8 pound dog which is indeed a LOT of chocolate.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

And 4 to 8 lbs for our dogs. No... I don't think they'll get a chance to eat that much. I'm too greedy to share.  

Seriously though, if you or I ate that much we would get pretty sick too. That is a _lot_ of chocolate. People spreading the myth make out like a bite of chocolate is going to kill a dog. The reality is it is a treat for them, and very appetitive, just like it is for us.

Compare it with if your two year old found your three pound stash of chocolate.

Hmm... Maybe we'll have to have licenses to pack chocolate. "Armed with Chocolate and dangerous!" 

-Walter


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

My dogs are 80 and 120 pounds - I could not afford to buy that much chocolate!


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

My old dog had a terrible habit of opening the door to my bedroom when I'd get into my chocolate stash and not close the drawer *completely*. She KNEW when it could be had and that would be the only day for months shed break into my room. I don't know how many lbs she ravaged over the years...lots of good rich stuff, too. She lived to be 17. 

must have been the antioxident qualities of all hte chocolate she stole.

But the worst offender in chocolate is actually caffine from what i understand


----------

